# Transfer zu OP177B



## rkoe1 (15 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

brauche wieder mal Hilfe bei einem Problem.

Ich will ein neu erstelltes Projekt (WinCC flex 2008) zu einem OP177B DP übertragen. Das Übertragen hat auch 2 mal funktioniert. Jetzt meldet WinCC beim Transfer dass die Verbindung nicht hergestellt werden kann.

OP177B Einstellungen:
Channel 2
MPI/Profibus
Adresse 1
Baudrate 1,5MB
Highest Station 31


PG Einstellungen
Adresse 30
Baudrate 1,5MB
Höchste Teilnehmeradresse: 31
Profil DP


Transfereinstellungen
Modus MPI/DP
Adresse 1


----------



## jabba (15 Juni 2010)

Seh mal nach ob Remote im Panel noch an ist. Ansonsten mal ausschalten und von han ddas panel in Transfer schalten.


----------



## rkoe1 (15 Juni 2010)

Hallo Jabba,

hab' den Hacken bei Remote entfernt. Ist aber immer noch keine Verbindung möglich.


----------



## volker (15 Juni 2010)

nicht entfernen. der sollte angehakt sein.
haste mal wie oben erwähnt mal von hand in den transfermodus gewechselt?

kannst du das panel im simatic manager unter erreichbare teilnehmer sehen?


----------



## rkoe1 (15 Juni 2010)

Hallo volker,

hab' es mit und ohne Hacken versucht und in den Transfermodus umgeschaltet. OP ist auch nicht unter erreichbare Teilnehmer zu sehen.


----------



## jabba (15 Juni 2010)

Kannst du mit deinem PG eine Diagnose machen ?
Ansonsten das PG mal direkt auf das Panel stecken, falls dein Adapter das unterstützt und dann einen Diagnose machen.

Einstellungen am OP überprüfen ob Schnittstelle DP auch auf enabled steht, Wichtig eventuell mal Spannung vom Panel wegnehmen, damit der Bus nochmals initialisiert wird.


----------



## rkoe1 (15 Juni 2010)

Hallo jabba,

die Hardwarediag. sieht nur die CPU. Wenn ich den Adapter direkt am Display einstecke kommt "Die Online-Verbindung kann nicht aufgebaut werden, da keine gültige Baugruppen-Adresse existiert". Sieht so aus als ob das OP im Netzwerk gar nicht verfügbar wäre.


----------



## jabba (15 Juni 2010)

Daher die Frage nach deiner karte.
Die einfachen Adapter unterstützen keine Diagnose.
Das siehst du wenn du auf PG-Schnisttstelle einstellen geht .
Unter Eigenschaften ist dann ein Button mit Diagnose.
Falls dieser sichbar ist, Diagnose starten, Testen und lesen ob er den teilnehmer anzeigt.


----------



## rkoe1 (15 Juni 2010)

Hallo jabba,

ich benutze zur Zeit einen PC Adapter USB und dort ist keine Diagnose möglich (bzw. der Button nicht zu sehen). Habe das OP aber auch schon über diesen Adpter erreicht und 3 mal transferiert.


----------



## jabba (15 Juni 2010)

Häng mal den Adapter direkt ans Panel, stelle deinen Adapter auf MPI und das Panel auf MPI mit 187,5kB und einziger Master.

Wichtig ist es die Übertragung über die Systemsteuerung bzw. Bootmenü auf dem Panel danach von Hand aufzurufen.


----------



## rkoe1 (16 Juni 2010)

Hallo jabba,

hab' das OP auf MPI 187,5 (ADR 1) und den Adapter auf Adresse 10 MPI eingestellt. Transfer am OP ausgewählt und Übertragung läuft.

Dann hab' ich in WinCC flex die Verbindungs-Baudrate von 187,5 (DP) auf 1,5MB angehoben und 5 neue Variablen eingefügt. Danach habe ich das gleiche Problem wie vorher - Transfer nicht möglich.


----------



## Verpolt (16 Juni 2010)

Moin,


Anbei mal ein paar Fragen.

Hast Du die Systemdaten auch wirklich übertragen? (Netpro,Hardware...)

Alle Abschlußwiderstände ok?

Das gleiche Verbindungskabel auf MPI mal ausprobiert?

Lg


----------



## rkoe1 (16 Juni 2010)

Hallo Verpolt,

hab' über das gleiche Kabel (direkt am OP) eingestellt auf MPI das Projekt übertragen und dann die Baudrate der Verbindung zur CPU von 187,5 auf 1,5 geändert und 5 neue Variablen eingefügt. Danach alles neu generiert und dann keine Verbindung mehr. Hab' die Schnittstellen-Einstellungen auf OP-Seite und PG-Seite noch mal geprüft und beide stehen auf MPI 187,5.


----------



## Verpolt (16 Juni 2010)

Also




> hab' über das gleiche Kabel (direkt am OP) eingestellt auf MPI das Projekt übertragen und dann die Baudrate der Verbindung zur CPU von 187,5 auf 1,5 geändert und 5 neue Variablen eingefügt. Danach alles neu generiert und dann keine Verbindung mehr. _*Hab' die Schnittstellen-Einstellungen auf OP-Seite und PG-Seite noch mal geprüft und beide stehen auf MPI 187,5.*_




Wenn auf 1,5mb änderst, dann schon überall. MPI=187,7 KB
                                                               DP=1,5 MB oder höher

Im Projekt (CPU und OP) DP einstellen (1,5 MB) und übersetzen--in CPU übertragen.

OP auf Remote und DP (1,5 Mb).

Jetzt sollte dein OP am DP-Bus zumindest erreichbar sein.


----------



## rkoe1 (16 Juni 2010)

Also

Schnittstelle OP: Baudrate 1,5MB, Profil DP, max Adresse 31, ADR 1
Schnittstelle PG: Baudrate 1,5MB, Prodil DP, max Adresse 31, ADR 9

Einstellung im Projekt: Baudrate 1,5MB, Profil DP, max Adresse 31, OP ADR 1, AG ADR 2

Der Adapter hängt direkt am OP.

Es kann keine Verbindung hergestellt werden.


----------



## Verpolt (16 Juni 2010)

Nochmal


CPU links    MPI 
CPU rechts DP---> OP-Verbindung--richtig?

Was fürn Adapter hängt da noch am OP rum? zum Proggen?


----------



## S1MoN (8 August 2012)

Hallo, ich muss das Thema hier leider nochmal aufleben lassen.
Habe auch ein OP177B DP im Einsatz. Es läuft bereits eine Visu auf dem Panel und möchte nun eine Änderung einspielen.
Es Kommt immer die Meldung unter WinCC flexible das keine Verbindung möglich sei und ich soll die Kabel und Einstellungen prüfen...
Wenn ich allerdings ProSave aufmache und ein Backup/Restore bzw. OS-Update mache funktioniert das alles wunderbar.
Ich verwende WinCC flexible SP3 mit Step7 V5.5 und einen PC-Adapter-USB.
Das Panel (Adr. 7) ist über Profibus mit der CPU (Adr. 2) verbunden. Diese Verbindung funktioniert...
Habe auch schon per Hand den Transfermodus angewählt.
Was mache ich falsch?? Oder brauche ich mal wieder ein Hotfix von Siemens damit da was geht 
Danke


----------



## thomas_1975 (8 August 2012)

http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/TA/TA2OTY1AAAA_19109408_FAQ/Projecttransfer_V1_2_d.pdf

so wie ich das lese. hast du keine Freigabe für den Transfer. 

gruß Thomas


----------

